# Ok Guys need some help.



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok I found an older craftman snowblower on craigslist for a pretty cheap price. The model is 536.884500 and think it was number 6280.

I can not find anything on this model. I do know you guys sometimes said that other companies would build them and then re brand them and was wondering if anyone knows if another company manufactured them for craftsman. I already looked at the parts list on sears website but its not to helpful in finding a scraper blade if the thing even has one.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sears/Craftsman never made their own machines! 
so *any* Craftsman snowblower is a re-branded machine..

(Sears/Craftsman probably made some of their own things, back in the day..like Craftsman tools..but not outdoor power equipment.)

There are a few places online where Craftsman model number lists exist..lets see if google can bring one up..here we go!

Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org

536 has three listings:

536 AMF (Murray) 
536 Noma (Murray) 
536 Western Tool & Stamping

The three different listings refer to three different time periods..
we recently had a similar discussion!
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../1064-older-drift-breaker-536-918400-a-3.html

Your snowblower is a Noma and/or a Murray design..
One of our forum moderators, HCBPH, says he has some craftsman manuals!
he can probably help figure this out..

Scot


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks scot. That was the thread I was actually looking for because I remember reading that but didn't remember where to look. I read on the other thread that I may have to build my own scraper blade. On the sears parts list it has a number going right where the scraper should be but when I look at the part description its more of the whole housing than a scraper bar. I would have also wrote down the engines number but it seemed to have been pained and I don't think the seller wanted me to stand there trying to decipher each number


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Craftsman blower*

First off, I found the parts listings at: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...00013284/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=536884500

I think I've gotten some parts from the same model to use on a 536.918200 blower. The main difference I noted was the handlebars and control cables were different, the rest was pretty much the same (only had the time to strip off a few parts so didn't give it much of a once over). That's one of the models that used from what I remember the Tecumseh Peerless transmission in it. Those are the ones I like because of that.

I've been looking for a manual on them for some time without success. I have found a couple on the large frame machines though. There are some common parts but there is a difference between the 4 & 5 hp vs 7 hp and above. The manuals I have gotten can be downloaded at: http://restorationmen.lefora.com/

You will likely have a problem finding a scraper bar for one like I have. I usually make my own, here's a thread on how I do it: 
Making a scraperbar

I also have a number of threads on the 536.918200 model machines, up to and including rebuilding it from the ground up at:
Restorationmen Forum
I think you'll find most anything on rebuilding and repairing your blower there, except for a manual. Almost everything on that model (with the exception of the handlebars/cables) should pretty much be a direct replacement for yours. The only parts I have not found are placements for the plastic bushings on the ends of the auger shaft, most everything else is still available.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the imput guys. I got it for 50.00 and going to pick it up tomorrow. If I can't fix the problems it has I'll probably end up selling the parts to get my money back. I do really like it as it is built like a rock and I can't bend the metal at all.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I was looking at the blowers. They are very similar. When I was looking at the one I bought I did see it had the Transmission instead of the drive disks. I'll post pictures when I get it. I may need help identifying the engine. I think It might have a craftman engine number where can I find a cross reference for that. I know the engine is having a bit of trouble and it will not idle and I'll see what I can do to it. Anyone have any experience working with the engines?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Engine*

The engine is likely a Tecumseh. On the top of the flywheel cover is the Sears Model number which can be cross referenced to the actual engine if you have the list. It likely starts with 143.something. Most likely it's a 5 HP based on the schematic.

90% of the ones I've bought, problems end up being carburetor related and a good cleaning and carb kit takes care of most of those.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea I'm pretty sure its a tecumsah. It has the curved muffler. Here is a link to the actual ad that I used to pick it up. Snow Blower The engine number is 143.764062 or 764662 ser 6238B

I cross referenced it using: http://sears.pammar.net/tcross.pdf to HS50-67273F


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower*

Yup, that's a 5 hp Tecumseh - very solid engine.

All the wear parts are still available with one possible exception. That one has a plastic bushing on the auger and axel instead of the previous bronze held by 2 clamshells. They can break around the bolt holes. Having said that, I've seen a place that lists them but don't list the size of the bore. Yours has a 3/4" auger and axel shaft while the bigger ones had a 1" auger shaft and the place that I did see them listed don't list the bore so don't know which they fit.

Ironically the clamshell bushings from the older machines and those plastic ones interchange if you have the clamshells. I have also swapped flange bearings for the axel ones but I have yet to find a flange bearing with a small enough frame so it will fit inside the depression that's on the auger housing though I'm still looking.

You'll like that machine, it's a tough little machine.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Do You know of anywhere to find a manual for the engine. Hopefully I don't have any problem with the plastic bearing but If worse comes to worse we used to have plastic parts for the farm made somewhere nearby so they may be able to create me one as well.

I think I also found a carb on ebay that If I can't get this one to work I can replace it with a brand new one and not have to worry to much If i'm unable to get it to work correctly. The only problem I'm having is the scraper bar. Since I don't have the tools to make one I might see if a local machine shop can make the scraper bar or it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Tecumseh Manual*

There's a Tecumseh Manual that covers most every engine. I can't remember where I downloaded it from but if you do a search and don't find it, let me know. I'm sure someone will have the download site for it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There's lots of Tecumseh manuals in the Repair and Maintenance Forum. Don't know if the one you're talking about is among them.

Snowblower Repairs and Maintenance Forum - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums

You can probably find most 4 strokes in here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...3-tecumseh-technicians-handbook-4-stroke.html

And the 2 stokes in here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...2-tecumseh-technicians-handbook-2-stroke.html

Trouble shoot your Tecumseh.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rum/1380-tecumseh-trouble-shooting-guide.html

Identify and work on your carb.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru.../1381-tecumseh-carburetor-identification.html

And get most of your common questions answered.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/1386-tecumseh-faqs.html

You should be able to do a copy and save as for them.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks that 4 cycle link Helped out quite a bit. I also found the parts diagram on another site. Only question I have is the last owner replaced the spring between the throttle and the governor. Would anyone have a picture of there motor that is similar so I can make sure I'm getting the right part. I finally got it into my garage. Had to take it from the farm where I got it off the truck and accross the street and to the house. I pushed it half way and then reminded myself that I can start the motor and it can drive itself. So I got it started. Ran it half throttle to make sure that I would not overspeed the engine incase the spring is not working correctly and it drove fine. I also had a bit of snow that was in the driveway that I threw on the way there. The only things I didn't check was 2nd gear and Reverse but I doubt there would be a problem.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well I got the blower in half and got the auger assembly out of the beast. The pulley was stuck as well but was able to soak it for a few mins and it came free. The augers on the other hand are frozen solid and I'm not sure if I will be able to break it. I found a shaft that isn't the same part number but its about the same thing as what is on it plus it come with the augers that have the same part number. I'm thinking of cutting the shaft and taking the gears and everything off and put them on the new shaft and put everything back together.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want something on how to get rusted auger rakes off, check out: Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild
among other things it covers are getting rusted auger rakes off the shaft, rebuilding the auger gear case and a whole lot more.
Could save you some $$.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> If you want something on how to get rusted auger rakes off, check out: Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild
> among other things it covers are getting rusted auger rakes off the shaft, rebuilding the auger gear case and a whole lot more.
> Could save you some $$.


Yea I was going to attempt to free them. I was looking at the map gas Just like the one you have at lowes which was a bit expensive. I ended up just buying the penetrating oil and waiting to see how bad the augers were. The sheer bolts were completely frozen as well and they snapped when I tried to remove them. I don't believe the augers on mine ever received any tlc. The people I ordered the augers from was nice enough to throw the shaft in and parts of the gear box if I took both auger halfs which worked out well and it was still cheaper than buying a torch. I think I will end up cutting the shaft on one side to get my gear box off and then later attempt to try to remove the augers to see if its even possible. We have a press at the farm but I'll have to take a look to see if it still works. I am just glad the pulley came right off. I even managed to use a socket extender that actually fit right over the square heads instead of fighting with them. I forgot to mention the wheels came right off as well. I put grease between the wheel and the shaft just to make sure they never get stuck.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rusted auger rakes*

If you can get the auger rakes along with the auger shaft for a good price, that may be your best route. I've had to work on a number of them the last couple of years and the last 5 or so have taken probably 10+ days to get off using the methods I noted. 

I think if I had an acetaline torch I could have gotten them off alot sooner but that's alot of additional space and expense that I don't have right now. Not to say I wouldn't have an acetaline torch if I got one for a good price 

By the way, is there a chance that blower has a single shaft engine on it? Early ones had a twin shaft Tecumseh and I suspect some of the last ones with the transmission may have been single shaft. I really would like some time to get inside one and see how that's set up.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Its a duel shaft. I was hoping it would be a single. I noticed the snowblowers and a lot of the models simular to mine are red and white however the one I have is gray. Ive been trying to find information on when Craftsman changed the color but haven't found out anything yet.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Update on this project. I got all my parts ordered..... and.... the usps lost them!

I had ordered the shaft and auger assembly from an ebay user. The box was very well packed. Had double wall cardboard and everything was wrapped in paper and plastic and was not jiggleing all over the place... well I got everything but the shaft. The shaft has exited the box through a hole. How we will never know. It was well wrapped and everything. Now to search for another shaft or see if I can get one made at a good price. Anyone ever have an experience of having to have one made at a machine shop.


----------

